# Spinning- crafting- My spun yarn, The stick pin for my shawl and The pin I made for my shawl



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The stick pin for my shawl costs me .05
Had a $10. reward from paradise fibers.

The pin I made for my shawl

The yarn is spun with Sari roving and Southern African wool type of wool unknown. I really like the color they do pop more then the camera picked up and it has some nice shine to it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That's my problem, I spin because I like to spin. Then I can't figure out what to make with the limited yardage. One of these days it will all come together in a project. 
Nice shawl pins!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice.....your pin was a bargain and love what you made for your shawl. What pretty yarn. All of a sudden, what your yarn want to be spun into will pop right into your head. If not for awhile, you can just admire how nice it looks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Rather than trying to make a whole project from your yarn, you could use it as trim on a project with some other yarn to display it as a highlight. 

I think it would be a better showcase than making an entire project with just your yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used it before as trim.Thank you for the tip. But I do have roving let over I just need to find time now to spin it. It is a bit shiny so I was thinking a mobius scarf a little wide so I could use one side for my head.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

All beautiful. 

A tip. When I spin and don't have a project in mind I spin at least 120-150 grams. This in fingering gives me at least 400 yards . When I dye my braids I dye two 120 gram brands

If I find I have too little, I pair it with a solid . This accentuates the hand spun beautifully


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I have used it before as trim.Thank you for the tip. But I do have roving let over I just need to find time now to spin it. It is a bit shiny so I was thinking a mobius scarf a little wide so I could use one side for my head.


You definitely have enough for a möbius Cowl


----------

